# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  شرایط دانشجو شدن در یکی از دانشگاه های تهران

## محسن عبداللهی

سلام به همه  :Yahoo (3): 

ایشالله که نتیجه کنکور همه خوب شده باشه :Yahoo (32): 

سوالم در مورد دانشجو شدن تو یه شهر دیگه ـس.

دانشجوهایی که دانشگاه سراسری روزانه قبول میشن -مشخصا دانشگاه های مهم تهران مثل شریف ،تهران،امیرکبیر،علم و صنعت- ...

شرایط خوابگاه گرفتن چجوریه؟ اصلا تعهد دارن یا نه؟ هزینه اش؟
خورد و خوراک چجوریه؟ دانشگاه خودش میده ؟ نمیده؟ 


کلا من هیچ ایده ای در مورد زندگی دانشجویی ندارم  :Y (744): ، لطفا راهنمایی کنید، اگه کسی دم دستتون هست بپرسید و بهم اطلاع بدید.
واقعا ∞ ممنون میشم.
 :Yahoo (88):

----------


## محسن عبداللهی

هنوز منتظرم برای جوابــــ

----------


## artim

> سلام به همه 
> 
> ایشالله که نتیجه کنکور همه خوب شده باشه
> 
> سوالم در مورد دانشجو شدن تو یه شهر دیگه ـس.
> 
> دانشجوهایی که دانشگاه سراسری روزانه قبول میشن -مشخصا دانشگاه های مهم تهران مثل شریف ،تهران،امیرکبیر،علم و صنعت- ...
> 
> شرایط خوابگاه گرفتن چجوریه؟ اصلا تعهد دارن یا نه؟ هزینه اش؟
> ...


خوابگاه رو به روزانه ها میده به مدت دو سال
غیر روزانه خوابگاه خودگردان دارن
باید واسه خابگاه شهریه بدی
خوراک اتم از سلف دانشگاه استفاده میکنی که پول میدی شارژ میکنی یا ژتون میگیری بهت غذا میدن

----------

